# 501 and Caller ID with P154?



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed that caller id information sometimes does not appear when getting an incoming call? This never happened with P153... My old 5000 receiver dsiplays the info immediately. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't speak for the 501 but when the 6000 got CID I experienced the same thing. I think my problem was funky wiring where I live because my main phone w/CID seemed to fight the 6000 for it. It never showed up on both devices at the same time, one or the other picked it up and sometimes neither got it so I dropped the service.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

I have noticed the same thing with BOTH 153 and 154 - only happens about 1 out of 10 calls, and it's usually when I am recording live while watching pre-recorded. For me anyway, it has not been often enough to mention...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont think its a problem with the 501 or 6000.

The reason I say this is I have had 4 caller ID phones and boxes hooked up longer then the Dish Receivers have had caller ID.

There are times when all 4 phones get the caller ID information, there are other times when only 1 or two of the phone get the caller ID info. 

Its just wierd.

I dont think we can blame Dish Network for these wierd caller ID problems.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Could it be because the incoming call's caller id is blocked, so you can't see who's calling?


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Could it be because the incoming call's caller id is blocked, so you can't see who's calling? *


No, just as with a normal CID box a blocked or unavailable name and numbers appears as BLOCKED or UNAVAILABLE, as it should


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

Correct, even if the caller has blocked their number, it should still show up on screen as "Blocked" or "Unavailable." I'm glad, I guess, that others have the same issue. Like I said, my old 5000 displays the called id info immediately upon the phone ringing... Oh well.


----------



## paynekilla (May 7, 2002)

Dish network told me that the dish cables have to be grounded to the house ground or the Caller ID wont work. I hadn't grounded my cables when I installed the system and caller ID did not work. After grounding using a grounding block it work fine. Dish told me that if you are using a ground rod and you don't get a good ground it won't work or it might work intermitently. 

check your grounds.


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

My 501 is grounded perfectly, as is my 5000. Like I said, my old 5000 displays caller ID information immediately (usually before my phone does...) and it never fails to display a new call. The 501 seems to display the information after a few rings, if at all. I'd say it misses about 50% of the incoming calls. VERY frustrating considering the 501 is on the main TV. Does anyone have any ideas other than grounding issues?


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I finally figured it out. Qwest here in Colorado provides a special ring when people from different area codes are calling (i.e., long distance). The 501 DOES NOT display caller ID information when long distance calls come in. Unfortunately, most of our calls are LD, not local. Hence, caller ID is displayed only about a third of the time. Bummer! The old 5000 upstairs still displays LD caller ID though.

Does anyone have a 501 and live in an area where the phone company provides special rings for LD calls? DO you ever see the caller ID info on these calls? Is this a fixable bug?

Oh, I forgot. Local calls ARE displayed every time they come in. This tells me that the 501 must not recognize the special Qwest LD ring...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

speaking of caller Id,if I live in canada can I still plug it in and not get caught or found out that I live in canada and run the risk of being shut down. PS I am using 3m


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donger _
> *... Oh, I forgot. Local calls ARE displayed every time they come in. This tells me that the 501 must not recognize the special Qwest LD ring... *


Glad you caught the pattern, I thought this was the problem with not displaying the same calling number every time. Anyway, not recognizing distinctive rings is a known deficiency of CallerID on the 501. http://echostar.swiki.net/291#CID


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooter123 _
> *speaking of caller Id,if I live in canada can I still plug it in and not get caught or found out that I live in canada and run the risk of being shut down. PS I am using 3m *


3m is a piracy hack you're using for DISH, correct?
And it allows you to watch all channels, including PPV?
If you're going the pirate route, especially in Canada,
don't ever plug your receiver into a phone line. Your
government has made the decision for you that *all*
US systems in Canada (whether grey or black market)
are going to be considered illegal. So you probably
don't want to give out any indication of where you are.

You *are* running the risk of being shut down at any time.
Connecting a phone line just increases that risk, along with
the growing possibility of a visit from the mounted police.

Please consider the advantages of using a legal,
gummint-approved satellite system.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

I have a special ring for when my family calls and it normally won't show any callid info on the 501 but it will on my regular caller id boxes.


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by llunken _
> *I have a special ring for when my family calls and it normally won't show any callid info on the 501 but it will on my regular caller id boxes. *


Thanks for the reply. I guess this isn't a "bug" really. A shame, however, that Dish can't/won't display special ring caller ID data.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ahh, radio shack sells a TALKING caller ID box. It works great! No matter what your doing. Much better than having to look at anything when someone calls.


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Ahh, radio shack sells a TALKING caller ID box. It works great! No matter what your doing. Much better than having to look at anything when someone calls. *


No way. My wife would make me sleep with the dog if got a talking caller id box!


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

What is the remaining bug list as of 154?


----------



## Donger (Apr 24, 2002)

The 501 does NOT support displaying distinctive ring Caller ID information! They also do not anticipate doing so in future software upgrades. They suggested I call my phone company and have them turn off DR. I wonder why not, considering the 5000 DOES display DR caller ID? OpenTV maybe?


----------

